# wild caught fish



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I found an exelent online fish reatailer for saltwater fish they have exelent photography and there fish look very healthy.unfortunetly i found out that all there fish corals and annenomys are wild cought.Besides conservation is there any other reasons y i should not buy wild cought fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A majority of saltwater fish is wild-caught. Some will never breed in captivity hence catching them in the wild to ensure availability of stocks.

By the way, I once tried this fish. Easy to keep IME.









I like Banggai Cardinals.








Hope you can get a larger tank soon in which you'll be able to keep shoals of those fish.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I am considering buying a 46 gallon instead of a 30,but im not sure how well it will fit in my room.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

4-6 Banggais will fit in it. 4 is preferable though to make sure tank is not overstocked.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

blue, are those orange clowns? or something like that..i saw some of them at a LFS in my moms town...IMO they arent as cute as the little clowns, but i like the cardinals..

bri


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

i think they are skunk clowns


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

blue, What i actualy ment when i said (i dont know how well it will fit im my room) is that i am only 14 and im not sure if i have anuff space in my room for a large 46 gallon fish tank.


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the pink tailed triggers! I might get 5 for my 200 gal tank!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

trreherd said:


> blue, What i actualy ment when i said (i dont know how well it will fit im my room) is that i am only 14 and im not sure if i have anuff space in my room for a large 46 gallon fish tank.


:blink: But you said in the third post you're planning on 46 gallons.



zeb_nz said:


> I love the pink tailed triggers! I might get 5 for my 200 gal tank!


You'll need one anemone per pair of clowns as they established territory on the anemones.











girlofgod said:


> blue, are those orange clowns? or something like that..i saw some of them at a LFS in my moms town...IMO they arent as cute as the little clowns, but i like the cardinals..


There are several species of clownfish. All fall on the category of Amphiprion.








Nemo is just an Amphiprion ocellaris. :nicefish:


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

Blue said:


> trreherd said:
> 
> 
> > blue, What i actualy ment when i said (i dont know how well it will fit im my room) is that i am only 14 and im not sure if i have anuff space in my room for a large 46 gallon fish tank.
> ...



what you dont neads a anemone for triggers?


----------

